# USC MFA writing sample



## thehamm99 (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, pretty basic scenario:

You get 10 pages of your own writing to submit for USC.

Option A) 10 pages from a feature length script.
Option B) a complete 10 page short script.

Assume they are both equal quality.

Which do you submit, and why?


----------



## thehamm99 (Oct 25, 2012)

Not a very active board...


----------



## freakyfreddy (Oct 25, 2012)

B. So you show them that you understand how to write an articulate story with a clear beginning, middle, and end. One with a conflict and a resolution.

Good luck.


----------



## roaming_saint (Dec 3, 2012)

I second freakyfreddy.
Option B is much better. 
If both are of equal quality, a complete story is more attractive than an excerpt (for lack of a better word) from a feature script.


----------

